# Tip your hat to Lady Gwendolyn



## bulldog1935 (Nov 11, 2016)

4 weeks ago, I was leading the pack in a daybreak Sunday-morning ride downtown along with a HS wrestler.  Watching the car beside me instead of the pavement, I fell into a strange trangle-shaped expansion joint over the riverwalk - at 20mph, which launched me straight down - (I think I was even standing to accelerate).   I was in the hospital for 3 days with broken collar bone, 9 ribs and "moderate" brain trauma.  I'm doing very well, and will be back on a bike probably next week..  I've been sweating a half-hour every day with my upright on a trainer.  Rotator, neck all great - no long term worries, and most of my mobility is already back.  Still shoulder discomfort, hurts to sneeze, and can't lay flat yet - I'm sleeping in a recliner.   Just getting to the point that typing discomfort is small enough to type for entertainment - before, I was saving it all for work.  

But the old GP did not fare well.  Top tube, down tube and steerer all bent.  Everything else fared well except the saddle, which probably landed the bounce. 
I looked at GP frames but decided with all my upgraded components, I'd upgrade the frame and found a nice International. 


 

Picking up the frame at the LBS today - Shawn at Britton's installed my headset and is aligning the frame to 126mm rear.  (Somebody had apparently stretched it there by hand and it was all on one side).  But otherwise, it's near perfect. 
Also, Raleigh spaced the chainstay bridge to prevent a kickstand install.  Otherwise, geometry and fork are identical but DB 531.  Probably not a good frame for a rear load, so I'm deleting the rear rack, but a great fork for a front load, which I'll stick to.
And should be a blast. 
Think I'll call her Lady Isolde.


----------



## Dale Alan (Nov 11, 2016)

Glad you are OK,sounds like you a healing well . Take things slow.  Bummer on your bike,new frame looks like a nice replacement.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Nov 11, 2016)

Thanks Dale. 
It's going to be a nicer bike, but frame is probably too flexy for a rear load. 
Great for a front load, though, and I have that nice bag. 
All the components are getting spit-shined as I move them.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Nov 14, 2016)

paid for half of the frame by selling my rear rack and panniers. 

If you ever need a freewheel rebuilt, Yellow Jersey does a great job for $25.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Nov 15, 2016)

a couple more details.
Polished brake and shorty fender



SKF BB 121mm made asymmetric with a 2.5mm drive-side spacer for perfect chainline with a cyclotouriste triple - this, too moved over from the GP (has 3 years on it, with a 10-y warranty)


 

Have a few parts in the mail, and I've gone as far as I can go without them...


----------



## momo608 (Nov 16, 2016)

Glad you're OK, just because we disagree about everything, doesn't mean I want to see you rubbed out. 

BTW, I hate it when guys give female names or identities to their rides, so corny. They should have male identities because of their heart of grease.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Nov 16, 2016)

Your mountain bike is your friend, your road bike is your lover.


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 16, 2016)

bulldog1935 said:


> Your mountain bike is your friend, your road bike is your lover.



I am glad you're ok; hope you get well quickly.
My rides I love; I don't have any of those light, geared bikes though.....


----------



## bulldog1935 (Nov 16, 2016)

It's all about the hills, bro. . I have to climb 400' with 14% grade to get home.

It's good for me, though.  The doctors liked my vitals.  At-rest pulse 42, BP 110/70 - not bad for fast approaching 60.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Nov 16, 2016)

momo608 said:


> Glad you're OK, just because we disagree about everything, doesn't mean I want to see you rubbed out.
> 
> BTW, I hate it when guys give female names or identities to their rides, so corny. They should have male identities because of their heart of grease.



there are exactly two things we've disagreed on - racism, and me.  You don't have a right to pretend to represent me.
By definition, on either subject, you have to be wrong and wrong-headed.


----------



## momo608 (Nov 16, 2016)

bulldog1935 said:


> there are exactly two things we've disagreed on - racism, and me.  You don't have a right to pretend to represent me.



Try to be nice. You mean the narcissist thing? I can't help and it's not my problem if the shoe fits, wear it with pride as I know you will.


----------



## bricycle (Nov 16, 2016)

sorry to hear of your accident, glad you are doing better!!!!


----------



## Dale Alan (Nov 16, 2016)

Glad you are mending well . The bike looks great,some fine components there.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Nov 18, 2016)

fully functional - all that's left is hanging pump and water bottles.  
If I don't get rained out, going for a ride this weekend.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Nov 18, 2016)

done


----------



## Dale Alan (Nov 18, 2016)

Very nice,I really like it . I was not sure how I felt about the fenders but now that I see the final build I really dig them.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Nov 18, 2016)

there are so many layers in CP brakes, and shorty fenders keep them clean
Those shorties are stainless, and are big enough for 35mm tires (32mm is all that fits the rear triangles).
Have another pair of Bluemels alloy shorties that only fit 28mm, and have a nice blue foil logo.

A trick idea on the water bottle mounts, btw.
King Cage makes hose clamps with an M5 stud welded to them.
I had pieces of leftover bar leather that I cut long narrow strips to line them.  



I also put leather between the umbrella clip and lug for the pump.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Nov 18, 2016)

Wish I could get stuff done this fast. Nice bike.


----------



## Dale Alan (Nov 19, 2016)

Those hose clamps are a brilliant idea,thanks for the info.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Nov 19, 2016)

SirMike1983 said:


> Wish I could get stuff done this fast. Nice bike.



Mike, it was pretty much all already here on my busted frame.  (I also had a few weeks of not typing to plan all this.)  I ordered a 27.2mm seatpost from Japan the same day I bought the frame.  The only other part I had to buy was a BB cable route.  But I also upgraded my front brake stop and bottle cages.
Had to get to the bottom bracket first.  As parts came off, they got cleaned.  And before they went on the new frame, they got polished.
No trial and error, everything was the same.

You're welcome Dale.  I knew about the King Cage mounts a year ago - the owner introduced them on iBoB google group along with a discount code.  Of course bottle cages is the last thing to do.  When I took the crusty old VO clamps (styled after old school TA clamps) from my dead frame, I decided I didn't want to use them, went straight to the computer, and dropped my US Grant on King Cage.


See, it pays to save your old bar leather pieces.  Even though my bars had been re-wrapped last year, and I had those pieces, I still had the leftover leather strips from 6 years earlier.
My workspace in the garage is not clean, but I keep everything bike in cigar boxes, and even mark some of them with what's inside (and it's my place to smoke cigars).



I have a big cache of fasteners, and ferrules and spare cables - there is a queue of NOS gum hoods, 3 colors of twine for wraps, derailleurs, freewheels, cassette cogs, brake levers, oodles of p-clamps and sundry other clamps and rubber pads that came with them...
Just added another box with parts that came from the busted frame - derailleur hanger, headset, seatpost bolt, those leftover VO clamps.


----------



## momo608 (Nov 19, 2016)

It looks like if you hit a bump that pump will fall off. I believe those type of pump mounts are for vertical mounting.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Nov 19, 2016)

Click Here


It's ridden there on the other frame for 4 years (6000 miles including bumps) and didn't even come off in the wreck that bent the top tube, downtube, and steerer tube - and me.

The frame fit pump actually got kicked out occasionally when it was on the seat tube.  It's too long to work with a strap-on peg on the top tube, but it works nicely with an umbrella clip.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Nov 19, 2016)

Depending on how badly bent the frame is, one of the Park Head Tub Straighteners might be able to salvage the Grand Prix frame (I think those were plain steel rather than 531?). That's for minor straightening of the front joints. A press rig might straighten the steerer tube. But this stuff will not straighten major damage, which you might have in that crash. I've been trying to locate one of the HTS tools for awhile because I like the concept of saving old frames with minor bends in them, but no luck finding the tool so far.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Nov 19, 2016)

Mike, probably could be straightened - the paint flaked off from the lugs through the bends. 
While everything could be straightened, the paint was really the only special thing about the TI 20-30 frame - the power blue panels - and what was there was not aging gracefully any more. 
It was all original with touch-ups, and I replaced the decals with my own scheme




So if I had to start over with this frame, straighten it, then repaint/decal, etc - the value of the frame is not worth the effort or cost. 
I had rebuilt my old Grand Prix 3 times, first in 1978.  The parts it was carrying many would call a silk purse. 
Many times I had though about upgrading the frame.  This wreck sealed it. 
It made more sense to upgrade the frame than repair the wrecked frame - just wasn't worth the effort. 
I'll still always be fond of it.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Nov 19, 2016)

going to brag about my daughter here. Today was her first tournament of the wrestling season. They usually give a 2 lb allowance, but didn't today and made her wrestle in 10-lb up class. 
She was giving up 10 lbs (mostly muscle) in every match. She took 1st and the girl she beat for the trophy (out of her normal weight class) placed in state last year.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Nov 21, 2016)

Made my maiden ride today - both for my busted bones and my new International.  I rode 25 greenway miles.  Rode my normal pace the whole way, just a bit shorter distance than I usually ride. 
My ribs did hurt when I was pedaling, and my shoulders when I got off. 
But it's good for me...


----------



## bulldog1935 (Nov 23, 2016)

I pushed my miles out today by 5. Rib pain didn't come on until about halfway and shoulders never hurt at all.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Nov 26, 2016)

just got off 32 mi today - fast as ever - I'm back.


----------



## WVBicycles (Nov 26, 2016)

awesome ride man I am a big fan of moustache bars and short fenders


----------



## petritl (Nov 28, 2016)

I was hoping to see you on Sunday


----------



## bulldog1935 (Nov 28, 2016)

petritl said:


> I was hoping to see you on Sunday



sleep is still tough - my ribs won't quite let me sleep in a bed, so I'm still sleeping in a recliner.  

adding a photo - my favorite view of moustache bar


----------



## bulldog1935 (Dec 11, 2016)

rained out again this weekend, but I've knocked out 175 miles on Isolde - though I may get out this afternoon.
I think this bike will hit 1000 mi before any of my others gains 100, though did get in a chilly wet hill country ride on the be-fendered Viner Thanksgiving weekend.
(and an update on me - been sleeping flat for over a week)


----------



## TR6SC (Dec 11, 2016)

bulldog1935 said:


> rained out again this weekend, but I've knocked out 175 miles on Isolde - though I may get out this afternoon.
> I think this bike will hit 1000 mi before any of my others gains 100, though did get in a chilly wet hill country ride on the be-fendered Viner Thanksgiving weekend.




What a wonderful looking bike.


----------



## TR6SC (Dec 11, 2016)

TR6SC said:


> What a wonderful looking bike.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Dec 11, 2016)

TR6SC said:


> View attachment 395002



and to yous, bro

want to see it finished.

ps, I've kept all my good Honjo hardware, and will eventually buy some more fender blanks and replace the shorties.


----------



## TR6SC (Dec 11, 2016)

bulldog1935 said:


> and to yous, bro
> 
> want to see it finished.
> 
> ps, I've kept all my good Honjo hardware, and will eventually buy some more fender blanks and replace the shorties.



This is actually a friend's bike. He does wonderful work like you. I'm sending him a link to your post.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Dec 11, 2016)

thank you again for your kind comments and please invite him here to post photos.


----------



## TR6SC (Dec 11, 2016)

Kind comments are a sign of respect. You skill and knowledge are much appreciated!


----------



## bulldog1935 (Dec 13, 2016)

It's going to hit 70 at 2pm, with 5mph N, 50%rh. I'm loading the bike and taking it into the office, catching up on my report while I wait on outstanding results, then heading to Leon Creek Greenway...


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jan 16, 2017)

a last update on the International.
After a bit of straightening (front) from the wreck, and a lot of cleaning, installed my old Honjo fenders and got them in final adjustment.  Was surprised to find the wheelbase and fork offset was slightly longer on this bike than on the old GP.  Had to buy new U-stays to cut them a bit longer.  Because the brake bridge is lower on the International, had to replace my rear bridge mount with the actual Honjo rear part - before, I had used the Honjo front L-bracket on the GP rear because of its tall brake bridge.



Ben's cycle is the source for all things Honjo...
his prices are pretty high, especially on complete pre-drilled fender sets, but having all the small hardware available in one place, you don't mind being nickel-and-dimed.
Jitensha is still the place for undrilled fender blanks, and their prices are better, but it's a little tougher getting their attention.

Was out on the bike on New Year's Day with the Sunday-morning group.  Only 3 of us showed up, but we had a great ride.  Howard was snowed-in somewhere in CO.
Last week, with good weather, managed to break 100 mi for the week.
Yesterday morning again managed to join the crack-of-dawn downtown ride.  Twenty of us this time, and it was my first time to see Howard since the wreck.  Saw Tad there for the first time since our messy Christmas-break ride.
Yesterday was a great fender ride - we were socked in with low ceiling and riding through a fine mist.
Managed to get home before the real rain started.


----------



## Eric Amlie (Jan 17, 2017)

Much better than the shorty fenders IMO.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jan 17, 2017)

Eric Amlie said:


> Much better than the shorty fenders IMO.



No question Eric - recovering my fenders was a project on its own.  I had all the good hardware, including a ramped fork crown daruma wedge from Boulder cycles.  The front fender took a pretty bad hit when my GP frame and fork closed on each other.
When I started on the International, I was thinking I would have to buy new fender blanks and start over - the front fender was S-shaped.  I gradually worked it out, and was happy to be able to use these again. 

What shorties actually do is keep road dirt out of brake crannies in dry conditions.  They work really well for that.
They don't do a thing in the wet.

The wide stainless shorties actually weigh about the same as the full Honjos - and they're back on a high pegboard hook again.
Stashed on a high shelf in my closet, though, are these gorgeous Bluemels alloy shorties.  They have a striking blue foil Bluemels logo on each, and are only good for max 28mm tires.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jan 17, 2017)

bulldog1935 said:


> a last update on the International.
> After a bit of straightening (front) from the wreck, and a lot of cleaning, installed my old Honjo fenders and got them in final adjustment.  Was surprised to find the wheelbase and fork offset was slightly longer on this bike than on the old GP.  Had to buy new U-stays to cut them a bit longer.  Because the brake bridge is lower on the International, had to replace my rear bridge mount with the actual Honjo rear part - before, I had used the Honjo front L-bracket on the GP rear because of its tall brake bridge.
> 
> 
> ...



I tried to edit this morning's post, but looks like the option has evaporated.  Wanted to show some of the nice details about the Honjo mounting hardware, and some tricks that help solve problems.

This is the front stay mount to the fork dropout bosses using R-clips.  With the front rack stays also mounted there, had to use long M5s, but the point to show is mounting the R-clip up instead of down.  This allows you to be generous on trim on your fender stays without interfering with your wheel axle nuts or quick release skewers




The second thing, without having a rear rack cluttering up the rear dropout fender bosses, I can use the nifty Honjo daruma fender stay mounts.
These hold the aluminum stays really solid with a 2.5 mm set screw.  (Couldn't use these up front because of the long M5s needed for fender plus rack stays - the threaded stud on these is only 8 mm).  They have a rubber washer, which compresses as you tighten the daruma into the dropout boss, but they don't have to be very tight because the fender stay prevents the daruma from rotating (I still put star washers and half nuts on the inside).



And if you want to mount full fenders on a bike with no dropout bosses, Honjo makes a fender stay daruma mount just for that.

Vibration damping - use leather or rubber washers anywhere you can to keep your fenders from rattling (here on fender stay darumas)
Here's the source for the best leather washers - Ron at Acorn bags




Quick view of the rear brake bridge L-bracket.  The nice thing about buying fender blanks instead of a pre-drilled kit is that you get to put all the holes exactly where you need them.




One last tip.  With these long full coverage fenders, a fork crown mount and fender stays alone just isn't enough.  The long cantilevered flap over the front wheel can buffet at speed, and if you're going fast and it hits its natural frequency, the fender could strike your tire and flip you.
This is replacing one of the front rack diving board bolts with a precisely measured long M5 (this one is 30 mm).  Inside the fender is a star washer and half nut.  Above the fender is a leather washer, flat washer, nut and half nut, and below the rack diving board is a lock washer and nut.




ps - a great source for piecemeal metric fasteners is Mr. Metric.  I've even found French M7 nylok nuts there.

One more detail on these - tire wipers mounted on the wrong end.  Jan Heine flipped when he saw this, but they're perfectly safe.  They're thin brass wire with thin tygon tubing joints.  If they do get flipped inside your fender, they'll conform to whatever shape they need, and your wheels will keep rolling.  Simply reshape them.
A lot of people like mud flaps, but these long fenders don't really need them.  The tire wipers in this position keep sticks, rocks and chert from entering your fenders.  They also scrape mud and keep your fenders from plugging with it.  Not for mud riding, but to keep riding in intermittent mud.  Ask Tad, they work great.



 



My buddy is running my old 36mm Honjo set on his Schwinn with 28mm tires, and without these tire wipers.  On a gravel road, his sounds like a popcorn machine, while mine are completely silent because all the pebbles are rejected before they can get inside the fender.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Feb 1, 2017)

saladshooter on another forum page asked how to properly center fenders.
Since I've had a lot of luck with the French style, decided to expound for him.
The front half of each fender should have two hard points - centering is just how well you drill those holes.
The front fender should be attached at the fork (daruma or L-bracket, but either is hung by front brake bolt), and preferably somewhere forward such as a front rack (another way to do this is an L-bracket on each side front/back of the fork).
Front end of the rear fender attaches to the chainstay bridge (fender boss or P-clamp), and to the rear brake bridge with an L-bracket.

All that's left are the fender stays, attached to the fenders with darumas, and with some kind of clip at the dropout bosses.  Each one has adjustments that are really critical, and tend to fight each other.




First steps all done with the wheel removed.
The one that most people get wrong is the position of the fender stay in the fender darumas.  You initially slide the darumas up the stay and then attach darumas thorugh the symmetric holes you drilled in the fender.  The stay should pivot mostly freely, with the forward ends of the stays wider than the dropout bosses.
The starting point should give you about equal space on each side between the dropout bosses and fender stays.  If you don't have that, your fender won't be even close to centered in the rear.  When you have it in the ballpark, hand-tight the darumas and install the fender stays in the dropout bosses with their clips.
Now it's time for the tuning.

Wheel goes back on, and it's going to look funky and not centered.  Start by adjusting the length of the stays by sliding them in the clips at the dropout bosses.
Remember when you tighten your dropout clip bolts, one stay will torsion up, and the other torsion down.  Counter this manually, or otherwise when you go for a ride, it will happen by itself and the fenders will relax off center.  To counter the tightening torsion, push the right-side stay down and pull the left side stay up. 

More importantly, now is time to center the stay in the fender darumas.  (Check the photo above)  E.g., if you fender is too close to the tire on the left at the daruma height and above, you need to drive the fender darumas to the left along the stay.  I use a sharp felt tip pen and mark the stays right at the daruma.  Then I take a spanish cedar block and jeweler's hammer, and drive each daruma until those marks disappear under the darumas.  Now readjust centering at the bottom of the fenders by adjusting the stay length at the dropout bosses (and remember to counter the torsion.
After you like it, remove the wheel and tighten everything.

After all this, it will probably relax off-center anyway on your first ride.  It's ok, remove the wheel and do the fender daruma centering and stay-length centering again (you may find yourself doing this a few times over the life of the fenders).


----------



## bulldog1935 (Feb 11, 2017)

District champ today
_1st Place Match - Erin McAlpin (San Antonio Johnson) 34-3 won by fall over Reagan Aldersea (Schertz Clemens) 19-5 (Fall 3:21)  _



Region next week and State the following


----------



## WVBicycles (Feb 12, 2017)

Bulldog your International is so nice


----------



## bulldog1935 (Feb 12, 2017)

thanks, it's tough to choose a different bike to take out


----------



## bulldog1935 (Feb 18, 2017)

"How's she doing today?"
"Hungry"
"Did you feed her?"
"She's eating wrestlers."


----------



## 2jakes (Feb 18, 2017)

bulldog1935 said:


> "How's she doing today?"
> "Hungry"
> "Did you feed her?"
> "She's eating wrestlers."




I've never seen a girls wrestling match before of this nature except as a kid on
tv.
She's fast and strong. I saw the video several
times. To the untrained eye like myself, it looks
like from the start your champ got on top fast.
Did you play this sport? Thanks for sharing.
Hope you can sleep better with your rib condition.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Feb 18, 2017)

2jakes said:


> I've never seen a girls wrestling match before of this nature except as a kid on
> tv.
> She's fast and strong. I saw the video several
> times. To the untrained eye like myself, it looks
> ...



I'm doing great, bro.
I never wrestled - it's all my daughter.  Her edge is she likes the training like some people like fishing or cycling etc.
I'm a big fan of the team, though, and all the parents are fans of each other's kids - we have a lot of fun.
My daughter took region champ today - Two other region champs from her school, and 2 more state qualifiers - on to State next weekend.

And yes, my daughter has an explosion that most wrestlers want but rarely achieve.  The combination of speed and strength at the same time didn't just happen, it was years of condition training followed by several years of skills training - as I said, she loves the training. 
For the whole year, my daughter has only lost 3 matches, for 2 tournaments that were not 1st place (including 30-60 schools at once).
Condition, drive, focus, skills all coming together at the same time for two days every week - I remain amazed and really enjoy it.

_6A 128 - Erin McAlpin (38-3) placed 1st and scored 28.00 team points.
    Champ. Round 1 - Erin McAlpin (San Antonio Johnson) 38-3 won by fall over Alicia Winters (Killeen Ellison) 4-11 (Fall 0:44)
    Quarterfinal - Erin McAlpin (San Antonio Johnson) 38-3 won by fall over Elizabeth Ochoa (La Joya) 29-12 (Fall 2:00)
    Semifinal - Erin McAlpin (San Antonio Johnson) 38-3 won in the ultimate tie breaker over Serena Cervantes (McAllen) 30-4 (UTB 4-3)
    1st Place Match - Erin McAlpin (San Antonio Johnson) 38-3 won by injury default over Nancy Becerra (Juarez Lincoln) 29-2 (Inj. 3:34)_

The semi-final tie-breaker this morning went 7 rounds.  Even the "pro" parents who raised their kids from little wrestlers didn't know the rule, but by the 7th round, simply holding the other wrestler for 30 seconds was 2 points. (Not easy to do, and a lot more dynamic than it sounds, but a pretty good test of who's dominating the match.)
I don't think the last girl was really injured, but was waving her hand to cry uncle to the refs every time she was about to get pinned.  I think she just quit under the onslaught...I think it was mostly hurt feelings.

Something about wrestling kids and parents.  For the most part, they're the best people you would ever want to be associated with.  The training time the kids put in is mind-boggling.  My daughter is National Honor Society (as most of these kids), her top district competitor is going to West Point this fall, and we all tend to be very good friends and good sports on and off the mat.
They don't have time to be bad kids.

Here are the girls we're sending to State, two region champs and a runner up, and their 3rd season as team-mates.


----------



## 2jakes (Feb 18, 2017)

I don't have kids of my own. I can only imagine how
proud you must be.
If possible, please keep us posted about next weekend.
Good Luck!

P.S. Also enjoying your stories and images of what you have
been doing with your bikes and projects.
Keep it up, bro!


----------



## bulldog1935 (Feb 18, 2017)

2jakes said:


> I don't have kids of my own. I can only imagine how
> proud you must be.
> If possible, please keep us posted about next weekend.
> Good Luck!
> ...



when I get some time, I have a '57 Lenton Grand Prix bare frame...


----------

